# raubfischangeln in den niederlanden



## Poco (18. März 2001)

hallo leute,es ist zwar im augenblick schonzeit in holland, aber wo und wie angelt ihr dort??
mich würde gerade die gegend um den vinkeveen -plasen und die gegend um bovenkarspel interessieren.Pocofor ever: catch and release


----------



## Karpfenliege XL (31. März 2017)

*AW: raubfischangeln in den niederlanden*

hatte da einen Denkfehler.#c


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. April 2017)

*AW: raubfischangeln in den niederlanden*

@TE: Gibt doch einen eigenen geografischen Themenbereich für NL bzw Benelux- wieso fragst du nicht dort direkt? Da bekommst auch sicher mehr Antworten, bzw findest schon gestellte Fragen, die in diese Rtg gehen... Sufu lässt grüßen- und "Augen auf "hilft meistens weiter


----------



## jkc (4. April 2017)

*AW: raubfischangeln in den niederlanden*

Naja, ob das 16 Jahre nach Threaderstellung noch relevant ist?#6:q


----------



## gambinho (4. April 2017)

*AW: raubfischangeln in den niederlanden*

Hab schon einige Totengräber-Threads gesehen, aber das hier ist ja mal der Hammmer


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2017)

*AW: raubfischangeln in den niederlanden*

;-))))))))))))


----------



## anglermeister17 (4. April 2017)

*AW: raubfischangeln in den niederlanden*

Hahaha, my bad, habe gar ned aufs Erstellungsdatum geschaut diesmal... Ouhhh noooo  sry fürs unbeabsichtigte "Graben"!


----------



## Jose (4. April 2017)

*AW: raubfischangeln in den niederlanden*

;-))))))))))))


----------

